# Delrosi (with delenatii dunkel)



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 18, 2017)

This plant has made sheath on every growth, and finally the fourth growth made it to flowers! 

The actual color is darker in person.
I'm glad it has turned out quite nice in shape and size. Phew~ 

Both are open and still going strong. 
The petals do roll in as is typically the case for this cross.


----------



## troy (Apr 19, 2017)

Looks good!!


----------



## gego (Apr 19, 2017)

Wowww! Love it. Finally. Congrats. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## fibre (Apr 19, 2017)

I would be glad too! Great outcome!


----------



## monocotman (Apr 19, 2017)

Stunning clone.
It appears to have really flat petals,
David


----------



## Mark Karayannis (Apr 19, 2017)

It is good a good one. Congrats
Can you show us the whole plant


----------



## Brabantia (Apr 19, 2017)

Beautiful !

Envoyé de mon Nexus 9 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## GuRu (Apr 19, 2017)

Beautiful in both - shape and colouration.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 19, 2017)

That is probably the best overall Delrosi Ive ever seen. Superb!


----------



## orchid527 (Apr 19, 2017)

Nicely shaped flower with good color. If it is even darker in person, then you definitely have a keeper. Mike


----------



## blondie (Apr 19, 2017)

Very nice really like th colour on it, much nicer than the normal one.


----------



## labskaus (Apr 19, 2017)

Very nice outcome. Mine ist still making sheats on every growth...


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Apr 19, 2017)

Congrats on blooming that. I know it's no easy task. And the lip doesn't seem to be deformed -- over all very good shape.


----------



## Gilda (Apr 19, 2017)

congratulations ! A beautiful bloom !:clap:


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 19, 2017)

It is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## John M (Apr 19, 2017)

VERY beautiful!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 19, 2017)

Looks like this one might not end up living in Greenwich Village.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 19, 2017)

I have two more of the same cross and they are all about the same size, multiple growths with sheath on nearly every growth! 
This one is a keeper but I hope it will bloom again. 

I also have a few regular Delrosi seedlings that still has a few years before reaching blooming stage.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 19, 2017)

Mark Karayannis said:


> It is good a good one. Congrats
> Can you show us the whole plant



Each leaf is about 7-9 inch long.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 19, 2017)

BTW. What did you cross onto my Dollgoldi? I have to send the pod in.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 19, 2017)

Is the ovary still on and green?? Yay~ but you might want to wait a lot longer than now. Too soon, isn't it? 
I put Shun-Fa Golden on yours.


----------



## Tom-DE (Apr 19, 2017)

Great color!


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 20, 2017)

Yes, great shape and fine colors!!!! Jean


----------



## SlipperMatt (Apr 24, 2017)

Fantastic plant, really amazing flower. Congrats.

Tapatalkkal küldve az én D5503 eszközömről


----------



## Dandrobium (Apr 24, 2017)

Very nice indeed. The dunkel coloration really comes through on this one. I hope my little guy turns out like this!


----------



## tenman (May 24, 2017)

Be nice to see it, but the pic says its unavailable


----------



## Ozpaph (May 25, 2017)

I can see the last photo - lovely colour


----------



## NYEric (May 25, 2017)

Very nice. Bring it when we meet for dinner.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 25, 2017)

Not going anywhere.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 25, 2017)

That is beautiful. The dorsal is excellent, and I really like the variations in color.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 27, 2017)

Yes, I'm very happy with this one! worth the wait.
I just hope it will bloom again, not too distant in the future.


----------



## Wendy (May 27, 2017)

Love the colour on this. :clap: How long did the flowers last? Congrats...it's a very nice flower!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 27, 2017)

Both are still open and looking great after about a month and a half.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 27, 2017)

How did I miss this one? Fantastic colors.


----------

